# Metro North, failure to enforce mask rules.



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 9, 2021)

Commuter Advocates to the Governor: Metro-North Needs to Enforce Mask Rules - Darienite


The lives of thousands of daily passengers on Metro-North are being jeopardized by the railroad’s refusal to enforce federal and state safety rules requiring face masks, according to the Connecticut Commuter Action Group and the Connecticut Commuter Rail Council in a joint announcement. Here’s...




darienite.com


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 9, 2021)

How do you enforce the rules?

Or how do you enforce the rules with out get punched in the nose?


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 9, 2021)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> How do you enforce the rules?
> 
> Or how do you enforce the rules with out get punched in the nose?


The same way Amtrak and the airlines do it. You have police help out.

Since there is no way to easily check who has been vaccinated (unlike Amtrak and the airlines who could, if they wished, require you to provide evidence in advance of travel, the only alternative is that they require everyone to be masked and those not masked are turned away from stations or trains with police assistance.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 9, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> The same way Amtrak and the airlines do it. You have police help out.
> 
> Since there is no way to easily check who has been vaccinated (unlike Amtrak and the airlines who could, if they wished, require you to provide evidence in advance of travel, the only alternative is that they require everyone to be masked and those not masked are turned away from stations or trains with police assistance.


This!


----------



## chrsjrcj (Aug 9, 2021)

I've ridden Tri-Rail some the past few months and I've noticed pretty good compliance. Not 100%, but usually it's only 1 or 2 people at the most. Tri-Rail contracts out their security/fare inspection and when they do their walkthrough they instruct those not wearing a mask to put one on. Of course once the guard leaves it's 50/50 whether or not that person still complies. 

What doesn't help here is there have been conflicting policies with our state and local government. Now counties can only require masks in county buildings (which has recently been reinstituted in Broward and I believe Dade). I don't think everyone realizes that the mask on planes/trains/buses is a Federal law.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 9, 2021)

MTAPD has issued zero tickets since may 2020.
violators are pulled from one train just to be put on other train by MTAPD.
Cdr's are powerless , as they can not call police due to electronics ban.
they can only call RTC (dispatcher) who will most likely not call MTAPD cause he/she refuses to delay the train .
smoke and mirrors no matter how you look at it .


----------



## neroden (Aug 10, 2021)

Seems like Metro-North needs to clean up its act. :-( Good for the commuter rail council and commuter action group in pushing on this.


----------



## Mailliw (Aug 10, 2021)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> How do you enforce the rules?
> 
> Or how do you enforce the rules with out get punched in the nose?


Get the police involved, just like they with passengers who won't keep their genitals covered.


----------



## neroden (Aug 11, 2021)

It sounds like the problem is dirty cops who are unwilling to do their job here. :-(


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 11, 2021)

neroden said:


> It sounds like the problem is dirty cops who are unwilling to do their job here. :-(


I take issue with your language. "Dirty cop" refers to an officer who is corrupt or on the take. Police who will not enforce a particular law are insubordinate, but not dirty.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 12, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> I take issue with your language. "Dirty cop" refers to an officer who is corrupt or on the take. Police who will not enforce a particular law are insubordinate, but not dirty.


Not even that bad. Insubordinate only if officers are told to do it and fail to do so. Similar to giving out traffic citations. It's the unwritten policy of a lot of places to skip or minimize enforcement of speeding, full-stop violations, failing to signal, etc. due to manpower, etc and decided by the chief or organization.

If a few officers refuse to do it, that's insubordination. However, in Metro-North's apparent failure to never enforce it, that's got to be policy from up high.


----------



## neroden (Aug 13, 2021)

We shall see whether it's the chief of MTA Police who has instructed MTA Police to fail to enforce public health regulations (which would be insubordinate, and a dereliction of his duties, and grounds for firing for cause), or whether it's individual cops who don't want to and are derelict in their duties (again grounds for firing for cause). Hard to know which it is without an investigation.

Either way, unless the appropriate person is fired, this seems to be good evidence or not funding a police department who are unwilling to do their most basic job of protecting the public from major threats to life and limb.


----------

